# Urgent homes needed



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

I really hope some lovely people from here can help. My oh's friend bred their cat (not sure if it was accidental or not) and they have 4 kittens left looking for homes. They're saying if noone takes them soon then it's off to the RSPCA 

I'm currently trying to talk my oh into letting them come here so I can find homes for them and they can avoid the horrific experience of going in there but he's saying no most likely as he's worried I'll keep them. I'll keep working on him but if anyone on here can help I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry i live in Northern Ireland or i would. Good luck with it though.


----------



## vivienne (Jun 2, 2010)

Try to find a local rescue to take them (is your RSPCA really bad or are you just going on hearsay).
Is there a local Cat Protection or some other rescue.
Far from being a horrible experience they will be best able to find good homes for the kitens. CP and most reputable charities will home vet first, get kittens checked by a vet, etc.
I used to foster kittens for over 20 years and I certainly hope it was not a horrific expeience for them!


----------



## vivienne (Jun 2, 2010)

There is a Swansea CP branch and they have a website if that helps.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

I know first hand that the RSPCA here are really bad, they don't really care what kind of homes they go to in all honesty. Cats protection aren't very good either I've tried rescuing cats from them and they never bothered to return any of mine or my friends phone calls over a 3 month period!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats really sad,,, why won't they hold them any longer?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> I know first hand that the RSPCA here are really bad, they don't really care what kind of homes they go to in all honesty. Cats protection aren't very good either I've tried rescuing cats from them and they never bothered to return any of mine or my friends phone calls over a 3 month period!


you and me both !! I had a kitten a few years back from a so called cat rescue but the woman had got it from one of the 'free to good home' adverts in the adtrader and then sold it on for £20.

We were having a few teething problems with the kitten so took it back (no refund) but my daughter who was just a toddler was very upset so next day I rang and said I'd like to give it another try if possible only to be told that the kitten had gone to new home. Next thing she's back on the phone claiming to have spoken to the new owners and I could pick it back up the next day which I did only to be charged another £20 for my troubles and nothing had been done for this kitten, no flea treatment, no worming and no jab. She didn't even give me the correct age of the kitten, she told me 14 weeks but vet said 9 weeks max.

Many of the so-called rescues down this way are pretty shite  hope your friend finds homes for them without having to go down this route


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i have no idea why they won`t hold them any longer, i don`t even know them to be honest i just happened to notice the facebook status and asked if they minded me asking around.

what a horrible experience with the kitten, poor thing must not have known what was going on bless. it`s true the rescues down here are very bad, they withheld loads of info on a cat we adopted meaning that we had to return her once we found out and they admitted they already knew about the problems (scared of dogs, food agressive etc) so i don`t see why they homed her to a house with a large dog and young child other than they seen the £60 and didn`t care about anything else - this was the rspca btw


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

just so you know... it is apparently now the RSPCA's policy not to take 'unwanted' pets... only those generated by welfare cases - so cruelty/seizures only

Cat' Protection, like most 'chain' charities varies hugely branch to branch... try local rescues on here - Cats for Adoption from Cat Rescue Centres across the UK, on Cat Chat


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

what kind of kittens are they? I live in nailsea near bristol but particulary want a fluffy kitten esp ginger or tabby. oh poor little mites.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I live in Pembrokeshire. If transport can be arranged to mine (as I don't drive and can't see OH volunteering his services!) I will take them and try to find homes for them.


----------



## Skully (Feb 26, 2010)

Firstly, how old are the kittens? What sex are they? Are they in good health? Have they had any vaccinations, been wormed or treated for fleas? Are they the result of inbreeding sibling cats? Have they been socialised with humans or other animals, such as dogs?

If they are under 8 weeks they need to stay with their mother until they are that age at least, preferably 10 weeks.

I live in the area and have been considering getting another cat for a while, but I already have an elderly male cat and many of my neighbours have dogs, so it would need to be a well socialised kitten and female. I can't risk taking a cat that might have cat flu due to my wee old kitty, hence the questions on health.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi I co run rescue site Animal Lifeline UK • Index page we help people like yourself that need to re home their animals for whatever reason find find rescue placements to prevent them from getting into the wrong hands if you would like our help please feel free to pm me


----------

